# Free to a Loving Home



## lesley07 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi I have a lovely female tabby called Honey she 13 months old .I would like to find honey a new home .Honey loves cuddles and being stroked she is best in a home with no other cats as she loves the attention .Honey is good with older children as long as they wont chase her round .Honey as been spayed .she prefers to be indoors although she will go out .The reason I am rehomeing her is my children are bit younger and tend to chase her round this is not fair on Honey and I want her to have a loving forever home .Honey is small for her age .If anyone is interested please let me know I live in the warrrington area thanx:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry but why not teach your young Children not to chase her. I am sure with a bit of effort on your behalf your children will respond to your request on not to chase the cat and learn about the keeping and looking after pets.
We always had cats right from a young age and was taught on how to respect them.
I think Children who have pets and grow up with them from a very young age grow up to love animals whether pets or wild.
To re home her now will be very hard as the rescue centres are full.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I agree with the above. My son is 2 and half, my kitten is 10 months.
I make it clear to him that we don't do anything which might upset Thomas as we dont want to "make him cry", children often respond well when you explain how their actions make someone else (ie the cat) feel.

He knows that if he does get a little rough with him it is not tolerated and he goes right to the time out spot. We don't have any bother and they are firm friends. It's lovely to see.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sorry, but this kind of excuse angers me so much. Whatever the age of your children they can and should be taught not to chase a cat around. How long have you had her? If you've had her from a kitten have your children been chasing her around for the last 11 months? If so, shame on you for not dealing with the issue before now. I suspect you are wanting rid of the cat for other reasons.


----------

